# Happy New Year!



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

We are about to begin a new year and a new decade, so happy New Year all!


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Likewise from us Greece, 70 minutes left of 2009


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

I hope 2010 will be a better year for all, Happy near year!


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

As I'm posting this, we've got 45 minutes left to 2010 - A happy new year to all and your families.


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Happy New Year - slainte!! (33 minutes left...:grin


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

With all of you posting from somewhere else and My having 5 1/2 hours left
If this year any better.
I f nor maybe Ill just wait.:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Happy New Year ( 12:10 AM EST) here.

BG


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Happy New Year!!!! (12:16 EST)


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

Yay. The Earth has revolved around the sun again. =) Nearly the 2nd of January for me now.

Happy new year to all.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Happy new year. I am still recovering from a hang over!


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Happy New Year everyone.
BTW, technically speaking next year is the start of the new decade. A decade has ten years, i.e. 2001-2010. We never had a year 0.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

technically speaking a decade cannot exceed 9 (metric system) and the only decade that wasn't was the first but I doubt if anyone is around to prove it :laugh:


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Done_Fishin said:


> technically speaking a decade cannot exceed 9 (metric system) and the only decade that wasn't was the first but I doubt if anyone is around to prove it :laugh:


How do you work that out DF? You must use a different dictionary from me. :grin: According to the Shorter Oxford, a decade is _any_ period of ten years, but working in _anno domini_ decades run 1-10, 11-20, 21-30...1991-2000, 2001-2010 etc.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Just to be awkward, it is O7DA Hex AD
or
3732 Oct AD

:tongue:

Happy new Year Everyone :wave:


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

You're worse than I am.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

:lol:
:laugh::laugh::laugh:

:4-cheers::4-cheers::4-cheers::4-cheers:

and a happy new year to you all too!! hic!


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

That's most interesting, I have mostly heard that this past decade was 2000-2009. Plus, as I was watching NBC's coverage of the New Year countdown, people were reflecting on the past decade. I guess we'll see in one year which it really is.


----------



## sandman55 (May 28, 2005)

I have to agree with John because if you talk decimal then 0 is an number and 0 to 9 is 10 numbers as when you talk octal 0 to 7 is 8 numbers but our first year would have been 1 we wouldn't have had a year 0.


----------



## asanka000 (Jan 5, 2010)

happy new decade


----------

